# AR 34 String and Cable length??



## bootarcher (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a AR 34 and I want to put new Strings and Cables on it does anyone know the string and cable specs for this bow. And does anyone have any reccomendations for what type of string to get, I currently have a winners choice but would like some suggestions. Thanks Hugh Powell


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

stick with the winners choice,but we need to know which cam and if its the single cam what is your draw lenght?


----------



## rodzilla (Jun 25, 2004)

*Ar 34 String And Cable Lengths*

Hi, My Name Is Rod Ellsworth And I Own Ninja Bowstrings. The Specs. For A 34 Single Cam Are String 91 In. And Cable 35 3/4 In. If You Have A Cam & 1/2 The String Is 56 5/8 In. Y Cable Is 35 1/2 In. And The Other Cable Is 38 In. My Phone Number Is 314 570 3333. I Am A Tool And Die Maker And Have Custom Machinery To Make The Strings. I Will Give A Full Refund If Your Not Happy. Thanks For Your Time Rod


----------

